# 1.8lt in scotland! help with tuning



## derekwatt (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Guys

new to the forum 

can anyone give me advice on tuning my 1.8lt, its a 2010 model, i have emailed a couple of the tuning places in the states but none have replied!

many thanks


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Pardon my asking for clarification, but are you referring to a *european* 2010 Cruze with a *1.8L *engine with a *turbocharger*? Or, are you actually inquiring about a *european* *LT*-model 2010 Cruze with *1.8L* engine?

On this side of the pond only the 1.4L engine has turbo, the 1.8L engine has natural aspiration (NA).


----------



## derekwatt (Sep 5, 2012)

hi 

its a uk spec 1.8lt normally aspirated motor (engine in the uk lol) i have fitted a K&N panel filter and its made a small difference! i have heard about the Trifecta tune and wondered if its worth the $320 (£201) for it?

i have also read about removing the resonator box and wondered if that would make a difference? also have any of you guys changed the spark plugs?

i just feel that it has a very flat spot on it low down in the rev range? the car only has 4000 miles on it 

thanks


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

derekwatt said:


> hi
> 
> its a uk spec 1.8lt normally aspirated motor (engine in the uk lol) i have fitted a K&N panel filter and its made a small difference! i have heard about the Trifecta tune and wondered if its worth the $320 (£201) for it?
> 
> ...


I have the American 1.8 and to answer your questions: I have the AEM dryflow panel filter instead of the K&N

Yes the tune is well worth the money. Really wakes the motor up!! Best $200 I spent on the car. 
No on the resonator: That is done more for the turbo charged 1.4 so that they hear the engine more and not so much for MPG.
Yes I have replaced the spark plugs(I am now waiting on a set of AC Delco's to replace the Autolites I mistakenly bought) also and increased my gap some try increasing your gap to .030.

The tune will take care of the bottom end flat spot. Along with the high octane gas you will need to use with the tune. Also look into a Cold Air Intake. 


Hope that answers some of your questions


----------

